# October Photography Competition - Tones & Moods



## stowpirate (Oct 6, 2008)

Tones & Moods. I was thinking along the lines of experimentation with Black & White, Sepia, Green etc. or even colour with tints, hues and obviously any other interpretation on the theme. 

Here is some links on the theme:

http://www.flickr.com/groups/tonedbw/
http://www.flickr.com/groups/photoswithmoods/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hue
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photographic_print_toning

* It is encouraged but not essential that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by the last day of October, by the stroke of midnight
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

Voting:

* Starts on 1st November and ends on the 3rd
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

If I've missed anything out please let me know.

If I can win anybody can so come on have a go! 

Thumbnails of this month's entries: http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/


----------



## alef (Oct 6, 2008)

Good theme. Sounds rather Rothko to me...


----------



## hiccup (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the theme.

Here are thismonths thumbs (or will be):

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/

stowpirate, pm me if you need the log in details.

Also, could you put the thumbs address in the OP? It wasn't there last month, which can't hve helped with voting numbers.


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 6, 2008)

Skogafoss


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2008)

OP edited


----------



## alef (Oct 6, 2008)

Brixton Blue


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 6, 2008)

Youth Overrided


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 6, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Youth Overrided



I like that one


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 6, 2008)

Off-Colour


----------



## girasol (Oct 6, 2008)

Fog

Swan

e2a: I don't know how to add colours/manipulate images on the 'puter, so I went for the 'mood' interpretation...


----------



## Nina (Oct 7, 2008)

nice theme and well done stowpirate 

I bet VintagePaw is going to love this month...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 8, 2008)

My first entry

Misty Minimalism


----------



## HAL9000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I've had a go with camera today, I'm not sure I understand the competition.   Hue something to do with colour.  Moods, has to look pretty. 

Fleet wood
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61808487@N00/2924542625/sizes/m/

Basingstoke car park
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61808487@N00/2925394246/sizes/m/in/photostream/

Both images were shot in raw, cropped and then converted to jpeg

Fleet wood,white balance shade, auto noise reduction and D-range optimzer +50.
Basingstoke car park, white balance shade and auto noise reduciton.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 8, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> My first entry
> 
> Misty Minimalism


Cripes! i took this (painting by my g/f's ma) yesterday for the thread about art on your walls or something but isn't there a similarity in artistic intent at least? 

maybe not cos the missus thinks am drunk&stoned but hey 

good stuff 

(eta: this *isn't* an entry for october, its a snap of a pic in oor house)


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 9, 2008)

thumbs updated

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 9, 2008)

404 Not Found

Ah! That which was lost is now found.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 9, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> 404 Not Found
> 
> Ah! That which was lost is now found.



I had the problem as well typo in the url caused by cut paste


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 9, 2008)

that nice *Fleet wood *


----------



## elbows (Oct 9, 2008)

Rust in Sepia

I stuck a whole bunch of sepia on it using pixelmator for mac.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 10, 2008)

Waiting For The Cue

Started from an original subject bathed in a red spotlight, use of inversion, levels, modification of hue and saturation and a bit more messing around in PS Elements.


----------



## zenie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ooh lovely theme, I really must get round to entering at some point.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 10, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Waiting For The Cue
> 
> Started from an original subject bathed in a red spotlight, use of inversion, levels, modification of hue and saturation and a bit more messing around in PS Elements.



I feel sick


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 10, 2008)

Third entry:-

Pink Study


----------



## brix (Oct 10, 2008)

1)  The beach at Wissant

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3145/2929631140_b995215ce7.jpg?v=0


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 10, 2008)

2:   Ghostly 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3082/2860543074_fa40674cf6_b.jpg


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 10, 2008)

I like _Ghostly _Stowpirate.  The fine textures and subtle colouring is appealing.  I am not so sure about the sloping church tower though.  I think it is too near to the edge of the picture and too dominant an element to do that with it.  But 'tis your picture and each to his own.


----------



## mort (Oct 12, 2008)

1.  Rusting

2. Green Form


----------



## e19896 (Oct 13, 2008)

1-night
2-night
3-shefield


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 15, 2008)

thumbs updated

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 15, 2008)

atm I <3 brix's the most...coz on my monitor it has absolutely every colour & tone I appreciate...all it one shot. get that very rarely in My Eyes. 

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## brix (Oct 15, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> atm I <3 brix's the most...coz on my monitor it has absolutely every colour & tone I appreciate...all it one shot. get that very rarely in My Eyes.
> 
> Just thought I'd share.



Ahh, thank you, that's lovely


----------



## Addy (Oct 15, 2008)

Entry 1


----------



## Padcore (Oct 16, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Tones & Moods. I was thinking along the lines of experimentation with Black & White, Sepia, Green etc. or even colour with tints, hues and obviously any other interpretation on the theme.



http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y41/padcore/2ndeffortcropped.jpg

Here's an experiment I did for college a few weeks ago.  Timelapse Edinburgh Skyline.

Hope you like - I'm very proud of it 

I sat up Edinburgh's Calton Hill for Sunset one evening took a series of photos and blended them together to produce the timelapse.  I used PS CS3.  I feel it has the tones of daylight moving into the moody (somber, quiet, relaxing, beautiful) evening.


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 16, 2008)

Canal Hedgerow

Road to Aber

Milnsbridge Canal


----------



## HAL9000 (Oct 17, 2008)

Grandma Death said:


> Road to Aber
> 
> l



"Road to Aber" is a nice pic.  Where was it taken?


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 17, 2008)

HAL9000 said:


> "Road to Aber" is a nice pic.  Where was it taken?



A road to aberystwyth. Not sure which road. I had a DJ residency there for around 9 months and I would either drive from South Wales or Huddersfield depending where I was at the time.

It was just getting dark that day and I remember having to pull over because the view was so breathtaking.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes I think that is a superb picture.  I like the layers of gradated tones from the distant sunlight area of sky through the different hills getting darker as they get closer to the camera.


----------



## Addy (Oct 18, 2008)

Entry 2
Moody Dawg


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh yes I like the moody dawg picture as well.   Tis a bit out of focus though or perhaps some handshake, but a good moody picture.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 19, 2008)

thumbs updated

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2008)

3rd entry
Spanish Storm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2008)

1. Mount Fuji
2. Forever Autumn
3. Prague Evening

Saturation has been tweaked in all of them - Mount Fuji has been slightly cropped from the original


----------



## boohoo (Oct 20, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> Fog
> 
> Swan
> 
> e2a: I don't know how to add colours/manipulate images on the 'puter, so I went for the 'mood' interpretation...



Is that those duck killa swans from Tooting??


----------



## Nina (Oct 22, 2008)

Addy said:


> Entry 2
> Moody Dawg



I am in love with your moody dawg.


----------



## Nina (Oct 22, 2008)

My first entry

*west whelks*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2742592180/

Lomo LC-A, Cross processed expired slide film


----------



## Nina (Oct 22, 2008)

My second entry

*England's glory*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2659567142/in/set-72157604988332415/

I used Sepia setting on the neg scanner for this (It was B&W Ilford film in my Lomo LC-A)


----------



## Me76 (Oct 22, 2008)

Some really amazing pics on here guys.  

Am not going to say my faves so far, I will hold off until I have seen them all. 

Really wish I had some talent!!


----------



## Addy (Oct 22, 2008)

Me76 said:


> Some really amazing pics on here guys.
> 
> Am not going to say my faves so far, I will hold off until I have seen them all.
> 
> Really wish I had some talent!!


 
Just get your camera out and start snapping.

I'm tallentless with photography, but I'm learning slowly.

My moody dawg pic was taken with a Sony Ericson K800i with me lying on my belly, face to face with old mutley then made B/W in Photoshop.

Its all about subject and perspective from what I have learnt so far.


----------



## Addy (Oct 22, 2008)

Nina said:


> My second entry
> 
> *England's glory*
> 
> ...


 
Thats a great pic


----------



## Grobelaar (Oct 23, 2008)

I really love this image
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/2929631140_b995215ce7.jpg.html

But, I'm going to put my neck on the line and say that it looks processed in some way to me...  Is it digital or film? If it hasn't been processed then I apologise, but the guidelines state that post-processing effects should be listed.

So this leads me into a couple of other things...

Size of photos - they're tiny - come on this in the broadband era - can we not set a minimum size - one that is a decent size for viewing. As much as I love the image, its pretty hard to really appreciate the size it's been uploaded, my concerns above might just be because the image is reduced in size heavily.

Can we expand the guidelines so people should state what film and film processing they've used - its only fair if digital photographers have to 'fess up to a bit of levels and cropping I think it's only fair we get some background on the film users.


----------



## brix (Oct 23, 2008)

Grobelaar said:


> I really love this image
> http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/2929631140_b995215ce7.jpg.html
> 
> But, I'm going to put my neck on the line and say that it looks processed in some way to me...  Is it digital or film? If it hasn't been processed then I apologise, but the guidelines state that post-processing effects should be listed.




It's my pic and it's hasn't been processed in anyway at all.  I've not been taking pics that long and I wouldn't know how to use any of the packages like Photoshop.  I just haven't got that far with it as a hobby.  It's taken on digital, not film.


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 23, 2008)

brix said:


> It's my pic and it's hasn't been processed in anyway at all.  I've not been taking pics that long and I wouldn't know how to use any of the packages like Photoshop.  I just haven't got that far with it as a hobby.  It's taken on digital, not film.



I was gonna say that!


----------



## brix (Oct 23, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> I was gonna say that!




What, you were going to say that *you *haven't been taking pics that long?


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 23, 2008)

brix said:


> What, you were going to say that *you *haven't been taking pics that long?



I _capture_ images dahlin'.


----------



## brix (Oct 23, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> I _capture_ images dahlin'.



Oh really?  I see you like this now:


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 24, 2008)

Grobelaar said:


> I really love this image
> http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/2929631140_b995215ce7.jpg.html
> 
> But, I'm going to put my neck on the line and say that it looks processed in some way to me...  Is it digital or film? If it hasn't been processed then I apologise, but the guidelines state that post-processing effects should be listed.



Thats a great photo. Going by most of the entries, both now and in the past. I think its optional to give extra information.  I can imagine most images have been tweaked in some way regardless of starting out as film or digital. Its not a serious competition just a bit of fun or do you lot see it differently?  Maybe the mod can clarify this?



brix said:


> Oh really?  I see you like this now:



I think he is a bit bigger than that and more of an anarchist


----------



## big eejit (Oct 24, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Thats a great photo. Going by most of the entries, both now and in the past. I think its optional to give extra information.  I can imagine most images have been tweaked in some way regardless of starting out as film or digital. Its not a serious competition just a bit of fun or do you lot see it differently?  Maybe the mod can clarify this?



I agree. In cases I've seen where I've seen explanations of what's been done to an image, it's usually fairly meaningless or even misleading. E.g. I saw two pics on here quite close together. 

The first person scrupulously detailed every level tweak and curve adjustment etc in Photoshop, which made it sound like they'd changed the pic quite a lot. But the actual result of all that tweaking looked minimal, like a 'realistic' photo, and anything that had been done had clearly been done by someone who knew what they were doing.

The second person had some casual comment that they'd 'just added a layer' to the image in PS. Which sounds like nothing, but had actually completely transformed the image so it looked wholly unnatural.

These are real examples that got me thinking that it was meaningless to explain what you'd done to an image in the context of this comp. 

All images are the result of an artificial process and they either work for the viewer or they don't.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 24, 2008)

my moods this month (set of 3)  there seem's to be a bit of a theme gwan, booze, blur, beautiful people, heh....

friday night, just got paid

saturday night with the lovely ladies

sunday afternoon and relaxing


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 25, 2008)

Thumbs updated - hope I did not miss anything

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/


----------



## brix (Oct 25, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1. Mount Fuji



I love this one because it has the technicolour feel of a '70s postcard, iykwim


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 25, 2008)

Einstein Look

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3137/2860521704_f1aa63d1af_b.jpg


----------



## big eejit (Oct 25, 2008)

Entry 1

Happy

Entry 2


Pensive


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 25, 2008)

2. Ugly Duckling


----------



## portman (Oct 25, 2008)

Okay, better late than never...here's my three entries for this month:

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/CE_LoS311207_17BW.html
At an angle... 

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/MS_mon11208_03bw.html
Fade to grey... 

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/MS_LoS311207_18BW.html
Deep in thought... 

BTW...apologies for the very long absence...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2008)

Here's my three.

1. Fire
2. Howick
3. Whittle Dene


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 25, 2008)

Beach

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/33/57926535_2153349d91_b.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 25, 2008)

Pond

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/31/57926536_6ff8048c7f_b.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 25, 2008)

Girl

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/27/57926540_a7354401a0_b.jpg


----------



## lobster (Oct 25, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Entry 1
> 
> Happy
> 
> is that your daughter?


----------



## lobster (Oct 25, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Beach
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/33/57926535_2153349d91_b.jpg



 is that child you ?


----------



## lobster (Oct 25, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Pond
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/31/57926536_6ff8048c7f_b.jpg



Thats really nice


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 25, 2008)

lobster said:


> is that child you ?



Since I'm entering the photo as mine, that would be dishonest if it were.

So in a word, 'no'.


----------



## lobster (Oct 25, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Girl
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/27/57926540_a7354401a0_b.jpg



I like that one too


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 25, 2008)

lobster said:


> Thats really nice



Thanks.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 26, 2008)

Thumbs updated

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/


----------



## big eejit (Oct 26, 2008)

lobster;8239687][quote=big eejit said:


> Entry 1
> 
> Happy
> 
> is that your daughter?



It is. Why?


----------



## brix (Oct 26, 2008)

portman said:


> Okay, better late than never...here's my three entries for this month:
> 
> http://daveamis.freeservers.com/CE_LoS311207_17BW.html
> At an angle...




I'm really liking this one.  Love the composition and the contrast in textures.  Lovely.


----------



## brix (Oct 26, 2008)

2)  Demo(cracy)?
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3285/2973880435_c6dcbd9682.jpg?v=0

2)  Calm
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2045/2441349362_518faf5e1a.jpg?v=0


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 27, 2008)

I am in Scotland right now and i have been out taking photos for this month but I am not sure I am going to get a chance to process them so here's one I took earlier in the month, rejected, but now decided to enter. 

Holland Park


----------



## teuchter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure how well this complies with this month's theme. But here it is anyway.

Step


----------



## boohoo (Oct 27, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I'm not sure how well this complies with this month's theme. But here it is anyway.
> 
> Step




tate modern, turbine exhibit???


----------



## hiccup (Oct 27, 2008)

Late at night


----------



## brix (Oct 27, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> I am in Scotland right now and i have been out taking photos for this month but I am not sure I am going to get a chance to process them so here's one I took earlier in the month, rejected, but now decided to enter.
> 
> Holland Park




Is that the Japanese Garden?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 28, 2008)

boohoo said:


> tate modern, turbine exhibit???



Yes. No urban75 photo competition is complete without someone sticking in a photo taken in the tate modern...


----------



## rioted (Oct 28, 2008)

it's that time of year again...


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 28, 2008)

brix said:


> Is that the Japanese Garden?



Yes, it's the japanese garden, the biggest cahllenge was dodging angry looks from tourists (which given I had taken up the whole brisge with my tripod, were fair enough really).


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 29, 2008)

Thumbs updated

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 29, 2008)

When did JC2 get good?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Thumbs updated
> 
> http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/



One of my entries isn't there I'm afraid . The one entitled "Forever Autumn". Do you need me to post it again?


----------



## Grobelaar (Oct 29, 2008)

Got at least one entry for this month...

Fishing


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 29, 2008)

1. Gone to the Dogs

2. Lac Leman

3. Southampton Sunset


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmm I like Lake Leman


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 29, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One of my entries isn't there I'm afraid . The one entitled "Forever Autumn". Do you need me to post it again?



Is this it?

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/2958629325_1aafc82271_b.jpg.html


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 29, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> I am in Scotland right now and i have been out taking photos for this month but I am not sure I am going to get a chance to process them so here's one I took earlier in the month, rejected, but now decided to enter.
> 
> Holland Park



Err, that's in London?


----------



## LadyLDN (Oct 29, 2008)

My first venture here...

Alleys of Sassari


----------



## Nina (Oct 29, 2008)

my final entry

Keep coming back to this one, so why not, I'll sling it in...

*autumn in kyoto*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2952817882/


----------



## kage (Oct 30, 2008)

Entry 1 - Maple

Ahh shite, pipped at the post by Nina


----------



## kage (Oct 30, 2008)

Seeing as it's almost Halloween

Entry 2 - 13


----------



## kage (Oct 30, 2008)

Entry 3 - Place St-Henri

bigger


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 30, 2008)

Thumbs updated

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/


----------



## Nina (Oct 30, 2008)

kage said:


> Entry 1 - Maple
> 
> Ahh shite, pipped at the post by Nina




Nah!  Quite different shots.  Mine is most definitely more wet


----------



## Nina (Oct 30, 2008)

kage said:


> Entry 3 - Place St-Henri
> 
> bigger



really interesting.  Love the 13 too.


----------



## LadyLDN (Oct 30, 2008)

My 3 entries

1) Alleys Of Sassari
2) Decreasing Circles
3) The Light


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/2958629325_1aafc82271_b.jpg.html



Yes it is - thank you 

I must have missed it when I looked - I am a Queen of little brain at times


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 31, 2008)

Thumbs updated

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 31, 2008)

Um, I might be doing a QotG but one of mine seems to be missing...



Sweet FA said:


> 2. Lac Leman


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 31, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> Um, I might be doing a QotG but one of mine seems to be missing...



Is this the one? 

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/2983475269_dfe19a3f2b_b.jpg.html


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 31, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Is this the one?
> 
> http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/2983475269_dfe19a3f2b_b.jpg.html



Yup; I must be losing it - I can't see it on the thumbs page...


----------



## brix (Oct 31, 2008)

kage said:


> Entry 3 - Place St-Henri
> 
> bigger




Like this a lot.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 31, 2008)

3. Friends Forever


----------



## blueplume (Oct 31, 2008)

may be off...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/29169525@N03/2975816212/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/29169525@N03/2975804328/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/29169525@N03/2974718971/


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 31, 2008)

Thumbs updated

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-10/


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 31, 2008)

Lots of good entries.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 1, 2008)

*Let's get the voting started:*

1. Grandma Death - Road to Aber

2. Nina - England's glory

3. Iemanja - Fog

There were lots of others I nearly voted for as well.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 1, 2008)

1. Portman. Fade to Grey

2. e19896. Shefield

3. e19896. Night [#1: with the window]


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 1, 2008)

1 Nina - England's glory
2 Refused as fuck - Youth Overrided
3 Padcore - Timelapse Edinburgh Skyline


----------



## LadyLDN (Nov 1, 2008)

1 - neonwilderness - Howick
2 - Refused as fuck - Ugly Duckling
3 - rioted - it's that time of year again

Lots of great ones to choose from!


----------



## Nina (Nov 1, 2008)

1. Refused as Fuck - Youth Overrided
2. Johnny Canuck2 - Girl
3. Hocus Eye - Misty Minimalism


----------



## Nina (Nov 1, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori - I know that pub! They do fab posh crisps  and everyone eats pizza from next door...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 1, 2008)

1. Sweet FA - Lac Leman
2. Nina - England's glory
3. e19896 - night


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2008)

1. Nina - England's glory
2. Grandma Death - Road to Aber
3. rioted - it's that time of year again...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 1, 2008)

Nina said:


> Paulie Tandoori - I know that pub! They do fab posh crisps  and everyone eats pizza from next door...


that's my local 

the pickled eggs aren't bad either.


----------



## mitochondria (Nov 1, 2008)

1. Grandma Death - Road to Aber

2. Johnny Canuck2 - Beach

3. Iemanja - Fog


many other great entries!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 1, 2008)

1. big eejit - Pensive
2. Johnny Canuck2 - Girl
3. neonwilderness - Fire

enjoyed that lot, i must say


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 1, 2008)

I've got a shortlist of 16.  

*sighs*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 1, 2008)

as long as i'm in your top-3, i wouldn't sweat it too much sweetcheeks


----------



## brix (Nov 1, 2008)

Really, really difficult but, from a short list of 9, my votes go to:

1.  kage - Place St-Henri
2.  QueenofGoths - Mount Fuji
3.  portman - At an angle...


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm down to 8 now. 

Getting rid of Paulie's contribution proved easy in the end.


----------



## mort (Nov 2, 2008)

1. brix - The beach at Wissant
2. hiccup - Late at night
3. kage - Place St-Henri


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 2, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> I'm down to 8 now.
> 
> Getting rid of Paulie's contribution proved easy in the end.


----------



## e19896 (Nov 2, 2008)

1 big eejit - Happy 

(just fucking love it)

2 Grandma Death - Road to Aber 

(talking heads)

3 kage - Maple 

(oh erm )

Thanks for the votes people i rather like my Sheffield one and a sorry if my seralist means is making it hard for people to vote for them but i wanted to leave it as night night Sheffield..


----------



## Me76 (Nov 2, 2008)

Lots of fab pics and after lots of thinking...

1 - elbows - Rust in Sepia
2 - teuchter - Step
3 - Nina - England's glory


but can I especially mention:

Addy - Moody Dawg
Nina - England's glory
tom_craggs - Skogafoss

standard is amazing though, lots of talented chaps and I have seen worse on postcards and prints for sale in shops.  

There are at least 12 pics there that I would be happy to have on my wall.


----------



## HAL9000 (Nov 2, 2008)

1.QueenOfGoths - Forever Autumn
2.Sweet FA - Southampton Sunset
3.Grandma Death - Road to Aber


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2008)

1. Nina - West Welks     

2. brix - the beach at Wissant

3. Johnny Canuck2 -  Beach



Only just realised I have a very coastal theme to my choices.  heh.  

1.  Mood. Very cinematic. Don't know what you did to it but it reminded me of some quirky, dark, American film. 
2. Tone. Like a painting and not of recent times.  could be an illustration from 'To the Lighthouse' by Virginia Woolf. 
3.  Mood.  Very disjointed.  Everone seems to be alone. Only the boy relates to the camera and he seems transposed here from a livelier photo. 

JC's pond is now my background, despite not being picked as top 3. 

I started making special mentions but realised there wasn't an end to that...


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2008)

My first choice is quite easy this month, for a change:

1. kage - Place St Henri. - A good and non-predictable response to the theme.

2. Iemanja - Fog - Less unexpected, perhaps, but I like its simplicity and it's well composed with a nice balance of foreground and background

3. Johnny Canuck2 - Beach - It has a certain snapshot quality to it but at the same time is slightly surreal. The poses of the two main figures are interesting and to some extent are what make the photo. Cropped differently, it could have got a first place vote from me (I guess that's not a particularly helpful thing for me to say at this stage)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2008)

Difficult choices, as always, some great photos but here are mine

1. Kage - Maple
2. Hal9000 - Fleet Wood
3. Iemanja - Fog


----------



## blueplume (Nov 3, 2008)

1- night (the 1st one) - e19896
2- brixton blue - alef
3- beach - johnny canuc2

also liked the red of step - teuchter


----------



## big eejit (Nov 3, 2008)

1 johnny canuck - girl
2 nina - west whelks
3 grandma death - road to aber

hard to leave out others such as e19896 - night, alef's brixton blue and more.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 3, 2008)

1. portman - At an angle... -  _This the crab pool at Leigh on sea ?_
2. Nina - autumn in kyoto
3. HAL9000 - Fleet wood


----------



## idioteque (Nov 3, 2008)

Loads of excellent ones.

1. Timelapse Edinburgh Skyline- Padcore
2. Skogafoss- tom_craggs (recognised it as soon as I saw it on the October photography thread )
3. Happy- big eejit


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2008)

1. Padcore - Timelapse Edinburgh Skyline 
2. Iemanja - Swan 
3. tom_craggs - Skogafoss


----------



## Padcore (Nov 3, 2008)

Woo hoo! A vote!
 Thats actually made my life!

My nominations are;

e19896 - Night.  dunno why, just looks nice, good tones.

Elbow - Rust in Sepia.  Great tones. Simple yet effective.

Big Eejit - Happy.  Great name of a street, especially with the decaying walls and Graffiti.  The child doesn't look happy either which adds to the contradiction. Shy Lane might have been a better name!


----------



## kage (Nov 3, 2008)

1: Alef - Brixton Blue
2: Mort - Rusting
3: E numbers - Night (II)

Difficult choice as always, good effort all!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 3, 2008)

1) Iemanja - Fog
2) QueenOfGoths - Mount Fuji
3) kage - Maple


----------



## cybertect (Nov 3, 2008)

Hmm. Fun choosing! 

1. kage - Place St-Henri
2. Nina - autumn in kyoto
3. LadyLDN - Alleys of Sassari

Special mention to Padcore's  _Timelapse Edinburgh Skyline_ (lovely idea, I may have to nick it some time )


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 4, 2008)

1. Johnny Canuck2 - Girl
2. Iemanja - Fog
3. alef - Brixton Blue


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2008)

1. JohnnyCanuck2 - girl
2. Kage - Place St Henri
3. Big eejit - Happy


----------



## Grobelaar (Nov 4, 2008)

1 - Iemanja - Fog
2 - LadyLDN - Alleys of Sassari
3 - Stowpirate - off-colour


----------



## Padcore (Nov 5, 2008)

cybertect said:


> 3. LadyLDN - Alleys of Sassari
> 
> Special mention to Padcore's  _Timelapse Edinburgh Skyline_ (lovely idea, I may have to nick it some time )



No, you're banned for not voting for me....


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 5, 2008)

Padcore said:


> No, you're banned for not voting for me....



As this is an anarchists website those with the lowest vote wins


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 5, 2008)

is the voting ever going to close, is anybody going to count the votes?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 5, 2008)

We have a different winner depending on whether or not the late votes are counted. I think the extra votes should count tbh (and I've not entered this month so I've got no vested interest either way, honest).


----------



## Nina (Nov 5, 2008)

we've never counted late votes before


----------



## kage (Nov 5, 2008)

We could vote on the vote 

Anyway, I think we should count as normal, 12am GMT 4th November cut-off.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 5, 2008)

I want to vote on whether we should vote for a vote.


----------



## brix (Nov 5, 2008)

kage said:


> We could vote on the vote
> 
> Anyway, I think we should count as normal, 12am GMT 4th November cut-off.



I think we should stick to the rules.  If there are two different winners, depending on when we stop counting the votes, it's not fair on the person who would have won originally.  If that makes sense?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 5, 2008)

I think that as he is in charge this month, stowpirate should decide what happens in dictatorial fashion.

Or, we determine who is the winner by each method, and then those two people have to engage in a photographic tie-breaker.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 5, 2008)

Fight to the death, kthx.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 5, 2008)

no one voted for me anyhoo so i couldn't give a monkeys but until we have a winner, we don't have a new theme for this month....

its like the hanging chad scandal of the photo forum!!!!


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Tones & Moods. I was thinking along the lines of experimentation with Black & White, Sepia, Green etc. or even colour with tints, hues and obviously any other interpretation on the theme.
> 
> Here is some links on the theme:
> 
> ...




I have quoted the OP, stating the rules, for your assistance.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 5, 2008)

rules are meant to broken.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> rules are meant to broken.



Bloody hippie.


----------



## brix (Nov 5, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> rules are meant to broken.



Anarchist!


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 5, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Bloody hippie.



bleddhi conformist.


----------



## LadyLDN (Nov 5, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> As this is an anarchists website those with the lowest vote wins



 I'm still smiling at managing to get a vote in!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2008)

so who won?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 5, 2008)

ObAMA?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> so who won?





boskysquelch said:


> ObAMA?



I expect she got drunk and has just woken up. tsk.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 5, 2008)

If a Voice Of Authority would help, my opinion is to do things by the rules. If you vote late, your vote doesn't count.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 5, 2008)

i vote for bosky to be prime minister


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 5, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i vote for bosky to be prime minister








I _should_ cocoa.

calLOUT...BIN/BAN/BUM·


----------



## alef (Nov 5, 2008)

Oops, completely lost track of the time of the month and missed the voting.

SpookyFrank, could you please announce the results you found?


----------



## alef (Nov 5, 2008)

(And boskysquelch should be Minister for Communication )


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 6, 2008)

I won't let you kill the thread alef.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 6, 2008)

What's happening here? Who's in charge, and why aren't they declaring a winner?


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 6, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> What's happening here? Who's in charge, and why aren't they declaring a winner?



Does that mean I have got to count them


----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2008)

get on with it!

whoever counted the votes upthread, reveal the winner!


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 6, 2008)

Crispy said:


> get on with it!
> 
> whoever counted the votes upthread, reveal the winner!



I started counting them and ended up with information overload


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 6, 2008)

Get thee to an excel spreadsheet!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2008)

Can I still vote?


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 6, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can I still vote?









If you dare ask our crispy god


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 6, 2008)

Crispy, _the_ Voice Of Authority since 2004 

(any news on results? new subject for compo? anyone know who won the US election? i mean, they only had to count 150 million votes ffs....)


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## quimcunx (Nov 6, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can I still vote?



Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!111111!!!!


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 6, 2008)

all those ones won't make it white.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 6, 2008)

If I was to guess a winner Fog looks popular


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 6, 2008)

Right all I have counted the votes a few times, only those up on or before 3rd, heres the top 3:

Grandma Death: Road to Aber - 12 votes
Nina: Englands Glory - 11 votes
Kage: Place St Henri - 10 votes

Well done all. I declare Grandma Death the winner (unless somebody wants a recount..which I doubt...)


----------



## LadyLDN (Nov 6, 2008)

I've already said it in the other thread you kindly started tom, but all the same:
Congratulations Grandma Death & to those in 2nd & 3rd! T'was a great theme / Comp


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 6, 2008)

i demand a recount!!!! 

(not really )

congrats Grandma, cool pic


----------



## kage (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats Granny and Nina! 











Fix! Fix! Fix! <mutter><grumble>


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like it was taken on the A68 English side of the border - great photo


----------



## Nina (Nov 6, 2008)

Finally!  Thank God I didn't win and have this malarkey next month 

I declare Tom Craggs the new President of the United States


----------



## idioteque (Nov 6, 2008)

Someone sort out the November theme!

Well done Grandma Death


----------



## brix (Nov 6, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Someone sort out the November theme!



Innit.



idioteque said:


> Well done Grandma Death



INNIT


----------



## teuchter (Nov 6, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Someone sort out the November theme!
> 
> Well done Grandma Death



The usual procedure is that the winner decides the next month's theme. So we will have to wait for Grandma Death.


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done everyone (inc. the winners)


----------



## idioteque (Nov 6, 2008)

teuchter said:


> The usual procedure is that the winner decides the next month's theme. So we will have to wait for Grandma Death.



Oops  Sorry!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 6, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Oops  Sorry!


is done anyhoo 

get snapping on the theme of Abandoned.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations, Grandma Death.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations 

(is that Aber as in aberystwyth? I went to university there. Lovely place  )


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 6, 2008)

How does the calculation go again?

Far as I can see, six people chose Road To Aber, with two of those selecting it for first place.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 6, 2008)

p.s. You did the right thing by not counting votes that came in after the allotted time, imo.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you not get 3 points for 1st, 2 for 2nd and 1 for 3rd?


----------



## e19896 (Nov 7, 2008)

i demand a re count (only jokeing) what do you mean i did not win?

well done gd and good subject for november..


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 7, 2008)

hiccup said:


> Congratulations
> 
> (is that Aber as in aberystwyth? I went to university there. Lovely place  )



It is and thanks.


----------

